# AZ Giveaway - (2) Lift Passes for Smuggler's Notch - Contest Ends 11/20/2013



## Nick (Nov 14, 2013)

Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Smugglers Notch which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners. 


*

How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 



Replying in this thread earns you (1) entry to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) additional entry to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) additional entry to win

Example:You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (6) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 13 entries. *

Timeline: 
The contest will run from starting immediately (11/14/2013) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Wednesday, 11/20/2013.

Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw two winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in a new thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out*

Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*A lift ticket voucher for Smuggler's Notch!*

Good luck!*


----------



## jpmccusker (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## planb420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Im down to ride for free...never been there before!


----------



## timm (Nov 14, 2013)

Me.


----------



## Sue Flynn (Nov 14, 2013)

Winning these tickets would be awesome...I too, have never been there!!


----------



## watkin (Nov 14, 2013)

Bring it Baby!!!


----------



## skiboat1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Smuggs is old time Vermont skiing.  I like it.  I would love to get back there.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 14, 2013)

Game On!


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 14, 2013)

winnnnn


----------



## mjg (Nov 14, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 14, 2013)

And I recently qualified for another entry!

Woot!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2013)

Smuggs me!


----------



## smarsenault (Nov 14, 2013)

Would love them!!! Never skied there before!


----------



## goatfarmer (Nov 14, 2013)

My boss swears by Smuggs. Never been but would love to! Thank you!


----------



## HD333 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pick Me!


----------



## Chinalfr (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm game.  


"Send it" from my iPhone V


----------



## emmaurice2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Been meaning to go for years, this would be that extra push...  In!


----------



## megs28 (Nov 14, 2013)

I would love to try skiing at smugglers notch!  I've never been and its on my list of mountains to try this season! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fahz (Nov 14, 2013)

I love skiing for free


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2013)

In


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 14, 2013)

ME !! pick ME!


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 14, 2013)

Heck ya.  Thanks for offering!

(did someone really say "lame" to this on FB??  Bizarro)


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 14, 2013)

this is lame. . . 



not


----------



## petergriffen (Nov 14, 2013)

Wish me luck


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2013)

petergriffen said:


> Wish me luck



no


----------



## CooperD (Nov 14, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 14, 2013)

Love Smuggs, I'm in!


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pick me PLEASE!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 14, 2013)

In


----------



## ZOG (Nov 14, 2013)

In it to win it


----------



## killerBsaturn (Nov 14, 2013)

In like flynn


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Heck ya.  Thanks for offering!
> 
> (did someone really say "lame" to this on FB??  Bizarro)



I tried to explain how awesome it was. Alas, there was no explaining it :lol:


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 14, 2013)

IN!


----------



## reefer (Nov 14, 2013)

sign me up.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> I tried to explain how awesome it was. Alas, there was no explaining it :lol:



i wonder what his business gives away for free?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2013)

I love this free stuff.


----------



## Terry (Nov 14, 2013)

Count me in Would like to try Smuggs.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## buellski (Nov 14, 2013)

In.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 14, 2013)

Sue Flynn said:


> Winning these tickets would be awesome...I too, have never been there!!





killerBsaturn said:


> In like flynn



why are you copying Sue?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Heck ya.  Thanks for offering!
> 
> (did someone really say "lame" to this on FB??  Bizarro)



I guess some people don't like free stuff?? :blink:

This is the only lame part of this contest:



Nick said:


> Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.


----------



## dlague (Nov 14, 2013)

in


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I guess some people don't like free stuff?? :blink:
> 
> This is the only lame part of this contest:



So lame


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 14, 2013)

Got one voucher already, might as well give me a couple more!


----------



## jwnelson2012 (Nov 14, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Katadinagain (Nov 14, 2013)

Winter is on it's way and I would love to celebrate at Smugglers!


----------



## Zand (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 14, 2013)

Im due for a win lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## elks (Nov 14, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 14, 2013)

In!


----------



## klonsinger (Nov 14, 2013)

I have not been back to Smuggs to ride since I was a pizza delivery girl at the Snowsnake Pizzeria back in '91. Would love to return!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 14, 2013)

In.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 14, 2013)

Sign me up!


----------



## fr7475 (Nov 14, 2013)

Oooh, oooh!  Pick me!


----------



## catherine (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 14, 2013)

putting my chips on red - spin……………….


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 14, 2013)

This would be a dream come true.  I haven't skied Smugglers Notch before.  Would love to.


----------



## jimk (Nov 14, 2013)

Drop me into the Black Hole :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## bigbog (Nov 14, 2013)

I am IN!  ...another stop in VT..gonna luv it...


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2013)

Add me to the list of; never been there can't wait peeps ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in!  I hope I win even though I only got 1 entry!  Its kinda like a reverse hunger games for me.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 14, 2013)

In.


----------



## thinnmann (Nov 14, 2013)

Please pick me!  I wanna ski there so baaaaaaad!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is my usual entry that guarantees someone else wins.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Nov 14, 2013)

Innie.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 14, 2013)

In please......


----------



## Abubob (Nov 14, 2013)

Count me in!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Nov 15, 2013)

Never skied there and would love to try it.


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cbackman (Nov 15, 2013)

Im in


----------



## Missyski (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## Quigs76 (Nov 15, 2013)

Please pick ME!!!


----------



## mreiter (Nov 15, 2013)

*cant wait to get out there!*

:lol:





Nick said:


> Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Smugglers Notch which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners.
> 
> View attachment 9502
> *
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

NY Catskills hills next contest please.


----------



## soposkier (Nov 15, 2013)

For the win!


----------



## Madroch (Nov 15, 2013)

I can feel it... Headed first week of feb....


----------



## mbedle (Nov 15, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 15, 2013)

In, thanks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 15, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Here is my usual entry that guarantees someone else wins.



I've never won one either, but I believe we will eventually have our day.  KEEP HOPE ALIVE!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Count me in. I was offered one of the free Smuggs tickets AZ gave away last year by the winner. As it wound up we both got hurt before our planned trip & I'm not sure if the ticket was used. I'd like to return the favor this year.


----------



## JFP (Nov 16, 2013)

I am in thanks.


----------



## curlyfuzzie (Nov 16, 2013)

I've never skied Smuggs, would love the chance to give it try! (I usually lurk here, but don't post much)


----------



## mlkrgr (Nov 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Smugglers Notch which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners.
> 
> View attachment 9502
> *
> ...



I'm in


----------



## Mscan1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 17, 2013)

committed triple black diamond in.  no hiking out now.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep! IN!


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 18, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## phin (Nov 18, 2013)

Woot!


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 18, 2013)

Gimme

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2013)

Bazinga!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

Who won?


----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2013)

oops sorry guys I almost forgot abou tthis. Will run the drawing at some point today, lol , and be starting another one soon


----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2013)

Winners are *JFP *and *03JEFF*, congrats!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## St. Bear (Nov 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> Winners are *JFP *and *03JEFF*, congrats!



I'm sorry Nick, you misspelled St. Bear.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 22, 2013)

jeff doesn't ski anymore tho


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> Winners are *JFP *and *03JEFF*, congrats!



Congratulations guys.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2013)

At least a regular won one of them, that makes me happy.


----------



## planb420 (Nov 24, 2013)

next plz..


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2013)

Got it, thanks again!


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well hopefully next time.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes, please...


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry wjenness ya missed the boat on this one


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2015)

Bump this was from mid November last year. We we get any contests this year .Nick maybe have someone like his sister or other to lost free tickets.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 5, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Bump this was from mid November last year. We we get any contests this year .Nick maybe have someone like his sister or other to lost free tickets.



i concur


----------

